# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Krishti u Lind.

## deshmuesi

Kudo festohet... medjat shkruajne dhe urojne Krishtlindjen gezuar..... Qeveritare, politikane, biznesmene, kudo urime.... Darka dhe prenontime nder restorante... sepse festohet.. A thua kaq e gezuar eshte bota per Lindjen e Krishti? 
 Pasi pashe lajmet dhe gjith keto urime  personalitetesh, digjova dhe urimet apo mesazhet e kryereligjionareve, katolike dhe orthodhokse, me te cilat ata i drejtoheshin popullit te krishter katoilk, orthodhoks  dhe mbare atij shqiptar.  Prisnja te digjoja:
 - Perse erdhi Krishti. 
 - Cili ishte misononi i Tij. 
 - Cfar ishte vepra e tij ne kryq. 
 - Perse Ai vdiq dhe u ringjall.  
 - Shpalljen e Lajmit te shpetimit, e tjera. Por ne fakt digjova, si te kemi harmoni, paqe dhe unitet me boten. Pra desha te digjoja  mesazhe te ungjillit, per ti thirur njerizt ne shpetim, ashtu si Pjetri apo Pali bene dikur para turmave, te cilet mbushur plot me Frymen e Shenjte, deshmonin Krishtin, si te vetmin Shpetimtar te njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. Te cilet shpallnin se, ai qe eshte ne miqesi me boten, eshte ne armiqesi me Perendine. Por... fakteqesisht sot, religjionaret shpallin paqe dhe harmoni me boten... Digjoni mesazhet e tyre, dhe do te bindeni se ne fjalet e tyre ka vecse moral, dhe jo "shpaten e se vertetes", "thiken" me te cilen Krishti erdhi te ndaje birin nga ati, nusen nga vjerra dhe bijen nga nena.  Sot religjioni me shume ben moral per paqe me boten, se si te regullojme jeten  dhe te kemi paqe me  boten. Fjala, qe Pali i drejtoi Timoteut per kohet e fundit, na tregon  se vertet jemi ne kohet e fundit.  Pali i tha Timoteut se, ne kohet e fundit, njerzit do te rendin pas mesuesve qe gudulisin veshet, pas mesimve qe shkojne sa andej ketej.
  Lindja e Krishtit nuk eshte nje ditlindje ku mblidhemi dhe festojme ashtu si bota. Lindja e Krishtit eshte  permbushja e premtimit te Atit , i cili  realizoi  perfundimisht shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. Cdo prift i Perendise ka  pergjegjesi dhe detyre, te shpallje drejt ungjillin e Krishtit. Por religjioni sot, ne vend qe te ushqeje delet, ju ben fresk cjepeve.
  Lindja e Krishtit nuk eshte nje eveniment qe e con boten drejt nje jete me te mire. Krishti nuk erdhi te regulloje boten, sepse  e mundi dhe  fitoi ndaj saj dhe princit te erresires. Ai erdhi te shpetoje Kishen e Tij, me fitoren e kryqit. Sot Ai eshte i ringjallur, dhe qendron  ne te djathe te Atit Perendi, dhe lutet per ne.  
 Ne ungjillin pas Lukes, shohim se nje njeri shume i moshuar, i cili quhej Simeoni,  priste Shpetimtiarin. Dhe i shtyre nga Fryma, ai hyri ne Tempull, dhe pasi mori ner duar   foshnjen Jezus, duke profetizuar midis te tjerash i tha Maries, 

 "...Ja, ky është vënë për rënien dhe për ngritjen e shumë vetave në Izrael dhe për të qenë shenjë kundërshtimesh..."

 Nese keta religjionoze do te njihnin sado pak kete profeci te then per Krishtin, nuk do te guxonin kurre qe te gudulisnin veshet e njerzve, dhe tju uronin njerzve paqen dhe te mirat e botes. Simeoni ne profeci thote se, Krishti, per ata  qe besojne ne te, eshte Shpetimtari dhe Jeta e perjetshme. Ndersa per ata qe nuk i besojne atij, Ai mbetet "GURI i qoshes", ku te gjithe gjejne shkatrimin dhe humbjen perjete. Krishti Lindi dhe nuk u krijua, kjo na gezon perjete, sepse vetem me ane te Tij, arritem te mundim boten dhe ate qe eshte ne bote, te Ligun. Mos digjoni religjionozet, per paqe dhe lumturi, begati dhe harmoni me boten. Urreni boten dhe ato qe jane ne bote, dhe kerkoni me se pari mbreterine e Perendise, dhe ato qe jane ne Krishtin. A ka feste me te bukur dhe me te mrekullueshme se shpetimi i shpirtit?? E cju duhen peshqeshet, festimet, dhuratat, lavdite dhe pasurite e botes, nese kini humbur shpritin perjete???? Mesazhi i lindjes se Krishtit eshte: ejani tek Une,  dhe do te merrni paqe dhe jete te perjetshme. Amin.

----------


## Pentakosti

> Kudo festohet... medjat shkruajne dhe urojne Krishtlindjen gezuar..... Qeveritare, politikane, biznesmene, kudo urime.... Darka dhe prenontime nder restorante... sepse festohet.. A thua kaq e gezuar eshte bota per Lindjen e Krishti? 
>  Pasi pashe lajmet dhe gjith keto urime  personalitetesh, digjova dhe urimet apo mesazhet e kryereligjionareve, katolike dhe orthodhokse, me te cilat ata i drejtoheshin popullit te krishter katoilk, orthodhoks  dhe mbare atij shqiptar.  Prisnja te digjoja:
>  - Perse erdhi Krishti. 
>  - Cili ishte misononi i Tij. 
>  - Cfar ishte vepra e tij ne kryq. 
>  - Perse Ai vdiq dhe u ringjall.  
>  - Shpalljen e Lajmit te shpetimit, e tjera. Por ne fakt digjova, si te kemi harmoni, paqe dhe unitet me boten. Pra desha te digjoja  mesazhe te ungjillit, per ti thirur njerizt ne shpetim, ashtu si Pjetri apo Pali bene dikur para turmave, te cilet mbushur plot me Frymen e Shenjte, deshmonin Krishtin, si te vetmin Shpetimtar te njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. Te cilet shpallnin se, ai qe eshte ne miqesi me boten, eshte ne armiqesi me Perendine. Por... fakteqesisht sot, religjionaret shpallin paqe dhe harmoni me boten... Digjoni mesazhet e tyre, dhe do te bindeni se ne fjalet e tyre ka vecse moral, dhe jo "shpaten e se vertetes", "thiken" me te cilen Krishti erdhi te ndaje birin nga ati, nusen nga vjerra dhe bijen nga nena.  Sot religjioni me shume ben moral per paqe me boten, se si te regullojme jeten  dhe te kemi paqe me  boten. Fjala, qe Pali i drejtoi Timoteut per kohet e fundit, na tregon  se vertet jemi ne kohet e fundit.  Pali i tha Timoteut se, ne kohet e fundit, njerzit do te rendin pas mesuesve qe gudulisin veshet, pas mesimve qe shkojne sa andej ketej.
>   Lindja e Krishtit nuk eshte nje ditlindje ku mblidhemi dhe festojme ashtu si bota. Lindja e Krishtit eshte  permbushja e premtimit te Atit , i cili  realizoi  perfundimisht shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. Cdo prift i Perendise ka  pergjegjesi dhe detyre, te shpallje drejt ungjillin e Krishtit. Por religjioni sot, ne vend qe te ushqeje delet, ju ben fresk cjepeve.
>   Lindja e Krishtit nuk eshte nje eveniment qe e con boten drejt nje jete me te mire. Krishti nuk erdhi te regulloje boten, sepse  e mundi dhe  fitoi ndaj saj dhe princit te erresires. Ai erdhi te shpetoje Kishen e Tij, me fitoren e kryqit. Sot Ai eshte i ringjallur, dhe qendron  ne te djathe te Atit Perendi, dhe lutet per ne.  
> ...


Po shume e vertete, Sigurisht qe eshte nje dite qe mund te festojme por puna eshte perse te festojme?

----------


## VOLSIV

> Kudo festohet... medjat shkruajne dhe urojne Krishtlindjen gezuar..... Qeveritare, politikane, biznesmene, kudo urime.... Darka dhe prenontime nder restorante... sepse festohet.. A thua kaq e gezuar eshte bota per Lindjen e Krishti? 
>  Pasi pashe lajmet dhe gjith keto urime  personalitetesh, digjova dhe urimet apo mesazhet e kryereligjionareve, katolike dhe orthodhokse, me te cilat ata i drejtoheshin popullit te krishter katoilk, orthodhoks  dhe mbare atij shqiptar.  Prisnja te digjoja:
>  - Perse erdhi Krishti. 
>  - Cili ishte misononi i Tij. 
>  - Cfar ishte vepra e tij ne kryq. 
>  - Perse Ai vdiq dhe u ringjall.  
>  - Shpalljen e Lajmit te shpetimit, e tjera. Por ne fakt digjova, si te kemi harmoni, paqe dhe unitet me boten. Pra desha te digjoja  mesazhe te ungjillit, per ti thirur njerizt ne shpetim, ashtu si Pjetri apo Pali bene dikur para turmave, te cilet mbushur plot me Frymen e Shenjte, deshmonin Krishtin, si te vetmin Shpetimtar te njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. Te cilet shpallnin se, ai qe eshte ne miqesi me boten, eshte ne armiqesi me Perendine. Por... fakteqesisht sot, religjionaret shpallin paqe dhe harmoni me boten... Digjoni mesazhet e tyre, dhe do te bindeni se ne fjalet e tyre ka vecse moral, dhe jo "shpaten e se vertetes", "thiken" me te cilen Krishti erdhi te ndaje birin nga ati, nusen nga vjerra dhe bijen nga nena.  Sot religjioni me shume ben moral per paqe me boten, se si te regullojme jeten  dhe te kemi paqe me  boten. Fjala, qe Pali i drejtoi Timoteut per kohet e fundit, na tregon  se vertet jemi ne kohet e fundit.  Pali i tha Timoteut se, ne kohet e fundit, njerzit do te rendin pas mesuesve qe gudulisin veshet, pas mesimve qe shkojne sa andej ketej.
>   Lindja e Krishtit nuk eshte nje ditlindje ku mblidhemi dhe festojme ashtu si bota. Lindja e Krishtit eshte  permbushja e premtimit te Atit , i cili  realizoi  perfundimisht shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. Cdo prift i Perendise ka  pergjegjesi dhe detyre, te shpallje drejt ungjillin e Krishtit. Por religjioni sot, ne vend qe te ushqeje delet, ju ben fresk cjepeve.
>   Lindja e Krishtit nuk eshte nje eveniment qe e con boten drejt nje jete me te mire. Krishti nuk erdhi te regulloje boten, sepse  e mundi dhe  fitoi ndaj saj dhe princit te erresires. Ai erdhi te shpetoje Kishen e Tij, me fitoren e kryqit. Sot Ai eshte i ringjallur, dhe qendron  ne te djathe te Atit Perendi, dhe lutet per ne.  
> ...


Nuk di si te te falenderoj per cfare ke shkruar. Me kujtove veten ne fillimet e besimit. Isha dhe une revolucioonar si ti dhe sot po me duket vetja i fikur. Te lutem mos ndrysho ndiqe driten dhe mos u kompromento me boten nen justifikimin qr te dukesh me normal. Kjo bote dashuron gjerat qe duhet te urreje dhe urren ato qe duhet ti dashuroje.

----------

